# i'm pretty sure i'm miscarrying this baby:( should i go to hosp? Please help



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

I've just always assumed women went to the hospital when they m/c but i don't really wanna go. I'm prolly only 3 weeks along but i'm having terrible cramps, is that normal? I've had 3 m/c and 2 ectopics but they've been awhile ago so i don't remember what it felt like. If i keep thinking it shouldn't be so crampy if i'm not very far along, am i wrong? Please help, i'm getting kinda paniced over this








Oh, i forgot to add, along with the cramping i'm bleeding a little bit


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Sounds like it might be another ectopic. Especially cramping that early.

With my ectopic, I cramped almost immediately and couldn't understand why until later after it burst and I underwent emergency surgery.

Get a u/s right away to see if the pg is intra or inter uterine.


----------



## WildWood (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Joy

I'm a lurker and i just registered to reply to you. Im no expert or anything but i had a miscarriage a month ago and i don't really remember the hospital doing much of anything. I think unless you start to bleed heavily you should be okay.

And i also think the cramps are normal. I had them too at nine weeks. I took a hot bath and it helped a little bit.

maybe someone with more knowledge will be able to help you more.

((hugs)) i'm sorry you have to go through this.







:


----------



## Mimi (Oct 8, 2008)

Mama, I am so very sorry.








i am no doctor, so, you know, it's just my opinion.
I miscarried quite early ,too.
I did not see a doctor, thinking, if baby is not okay,then,at this point there is nothing they can do, & i preferred "giving birth" at home. I felt safe, I was with people I love, & far more relaxed than i would have been in hospital. I also really did not want to go to hospital, have them do anything & just wake up empty. You could call your midwife if you have one, but tell her you want to be at home during this difficult time.
Just make sure you stay safe & have someone with you in case things do not go as planned ( i mean, as, you know what i mean, i am not saying?)


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

When I misscarried, I was maybe a month along. I stayed home, then went to my OB's office for an ultrasound just to make sure everything was ok. He told me to go to the hospital later for a D/C, but I figured it wasn't necessary. And it wasn't.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
Sounds like it might be another ectopic. Especially cramping that early.

With my ectopic, I cramped almost immediately and couldn't understand why until later after it burst and I underwent emergency surgery.

Get a u/s right away to see if the pg is intra or inter uterine.

I will try to get an ultrasound but the other day when i was at the dr he said it was too early to see anything anyhow even if it was in the tube. When he took my blood test the number was barely 25 he said that would super early








Would it be? I'm bleeding more now, similar to a period


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Well - you could have been really early - or - you may have already started miscarrying at that point. My HCG numbers were way low when I lost my last one a couple months ago. I - like you - was about 3wks along. I had some cramping and bleeding but it was very much like a very heavy period.
Im sorry for your loss mama and I hope you do this the way you feel most comfortable.
I would say it's okay to stay home. I have had all my losses at home - the only one I had to go in for was Xavier - because I began to hemorrage.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WildWood* 
Hi Joy

I'm a lurker and i just registered to reply to you. Im no expert or anything but i had a miscarriage a month ago and i don't really remember the hospital doing much of anything. I think unless you start to bleed heavily you should be okay.

And i also think the cramps are normal. I had them too at nine weeks. I took a hot bath and it helped a little bit.

maybe someone with more knowledge will be able to help you more.

((hugs)) i'm sorry you have to go through this.







:

Thank You so much for comming outta lurking to help







So sorry about ur miscarriage









Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
Mama, I am so very sorry.








i am no doctor, so, you know, it's just my opinion.
I miscarried quite early ,too.
I did not see a doctor, thinking, if baby is not okay,then,at this point there is nothing they can do, & i preferred "giving birth" at home. I felt safe, I was with people I love, & far more relaxed than i would have been in hospital. I also really did not want to go to hospital, have them do anything & just wake up empty. You could call your midwife if you have one, but tell her you want to be at home during this difficult time.
Just make sure you stay safe & have someone with you in case things do not go as planned ( i mean, as, you know what i mean, i am not saying?)

Thank You







i think i feel safer at home considering the flu thats here
Sorry for your loss









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
When I misscarried, I was maybe a month along. I stayed home, then went to my OB's office for an ultrasound just to make sure everything was ok. He told me to go to the hospital later for a D/C, but I figured it wasn't necessary. And it wasn't.


















i worry about them wanting to do a d/c if i go to the hospital cuz i don't want one unless its absolutely necessary
Sorry for ur loss









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Authentic_Mother* 
Well - you could have been really early - or - you may have already started miscarrying at that point. My HCG numbers were way low when I lost my last one a couple months ago. I - like you - was about 3wks along. I had some cramping and bleeding but it was very much like a very heavy period.
Im sorry for your loss mama and I hope you do this the way you feel most comfortable.
I would say it's okay to stay home. I have had all my losses at home - the only one I had to go in for was Xavier - because I began to hemorrage.

So sorry for your loss, i've read about it








mine is like a regular period at this point with quite a bit of cramping

What do y'all think if its an ectopic? since i'm bleeding is it aborting itself and no reason to do surgery? If i went in could they see a 3 week old fetus in the tube with an ultrasound? From what i remember from my last m/c which was about 11yrs ago(yikes







that long ago) they had to keep checking numbers till they were at a number that they'd be able to see something.
I don't know, i'm so confused and Sad









Just heard back from the dr, my numbers are 1.25








She said "get to the er"! Why? Would you?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

For that early a miscarriage (assuming it progresses normally), there is really not much a hospital can do. I'd keep an eye on symptoms, but I wouldn't go in automatically.

If you develop a fever, or if the cramps get really bad (if they don't respond to normal pain management techniques like heat or tylenol and interfere with your ability to do things you would normally do), or if the bleeding gets very heavy (more than 1 heavy duty pad every few hours), then I'd go in. Otherwise, stay where you're most comfortable.

I'm not a professional, but IMO, the most appropriate care for early miscarriages is comfort care - unless there's a reason to believe that things are not progressing normally, additional interventions (like D&C) mostly just introduce risks.

I'm sorry for your loss mama, and what you're going through.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeepyCat* 
For that early a miscarriage (assuming it progresses normally), there is really not much a hospital can do. I'd keep an eye on symptoms, but I wouldn't go in automatically.

If you develop a fever, or if the cramps get really bad (if they don't respond to normal pain management techniques like heat or tylenol and interfere with your ability to do things you would normally do), or if the bleeding gets very heavy (more than 1 heavy duty pad every few hours), then I'd go in. Otherwise, stay where you're most comfortable.

I'm not a professional, but IMO, the most appropriate care for early miscarriages is comfort care - unless there's a reason to believe that things are not progressing normally, additional interventions (like D&C) mostly just introduce risks.

I'm sorry for your loss mama, and what you're going through.

Thank You


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I would say if you are bleeding at an okay pace and all - that I would stay home nad get comfort from friends and family. My worry about going in to ER is that they would try to force you to have an unnessasary procedure like D&C. Not that d&c is always unneccesary but if things are going well on their own I would continue to let them and then just go in a week or so and get an ultrasound to confirm that you are empty.
Again - Im very sorry for your loss


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
remember the not knowing feeing - I still have it (u/s tomorrow) and it's not an easy feeling.
Like the other mamas said, I would keep an eye on symptoms and be proactive if you think something's "wrong". I miscarried at home over the course of 2ish weeks (am still bleeding, actually - though I think all the tissue has passed - that's what the u/s is for-to make sure) so far without complications. Well, mostly - I bled a lot - almost to the point of passing out, but even that wasn't ER-worthy after talking to my midwife.

Take care of yourself!!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i know nothing about ectopics but i m/c at 14 weeks (baby had died @ 10 weeks) and the cramping was actually the worst labor pain i have ever experienced. there was no break in between. i believe that our bodies can react quite differently when it's a miscarriage than when it's a normal labor, yk? i did stay home for the whole thing too.

(((hugs))) to you. i know how much it hurts.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

thinking of you


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

When I had an ectopic preg., I "miscarried".. bled for a couple of days, and it wasn't till about a week later that I had terrible abdominl pain, and simultaniously found out my #'s weren't going down as they should.

By the time I made it to my midwifes, I had ruptured a fallopian tube and needed surgery.

I would just be sure to keep the #'s in check to make sure they go all the way down.


----------

